# what is this?



## celticheart (Aug 17, 2006)

de


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

I am pretty sure it is honeysuckle. Is the bush vine-like?

Someone else will have to fill us in about the dye, wish I knew something about it but, no.


----------



## celticheart (Aug 17, 2006)

It's more of a bushy tree, and is already up to the beginning of the floor of the second story of my house. There are berries all over it and this morning there were 2 robins feeding on the berries. I got to watch them from 2 feet away through the window.
Thanks for your help. I thought it was a honeysuckle from the look of the leaves.


----------



## jedsmom (Aug 15, 2007)

Here's a good link to a description with good photos of leaves and fruit-- I agreed with bush Honeysuckle. I have never heard of the fruit for being a good dye. I do believe it is poisonous when ingested.

http://www.ext.vt.edu/pubs/trees/420-323/420-323.pdf


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i have some of those growing wild. i also have something callled amur honeysuckle growing wild. the amur looks a bit different. it has dark green and shiney leaves.


----------



## celticheart (Aug 17, 2006)

the robins and other birds are eating these berries constantly...but you can bet I won't!!

Thanks for the info all, and the link.
Carly


----------



## KatieTx (Apr 20, 2007)

Looks like what we would call a Youpon tree. Yo-pon, and yes, the berries are good for the birds but not for you!

http://www.floridata.com/ref/i/ilx_vom.cfm


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Looks like youpon holly to me. Where are you?

Patty


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

I used to have a "pink honeysuckle" bush that had leaves and berries like that. The birds do love them dearly, but not good for human consumption. The blooms were a very pale pink with little fragrance. 

Reese


----------

